# Murder Hornets?



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Do we need anything else to prove relations with Asia are a mistake?https://www.cbsnews.com/news/murder-hornets-honeybees-united-states/


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I just read today that the japanese honey bees know how to defeat them. They crowd around them and wiggle their tushes to produce heat that the hornets cannot withstand. 

Nice try you chicom bastards!!!

They are coming at us from all angles!!!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Another thing the media claims is going to kill us and only the Liberals can save us from!!!! Meh...


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

Does anyone remember the African killer bees? They were going to reek havoc on the United States,but it seems that they assimilated into society &#55357;&#56840;&#55357;&#56864;&#55357;&#56849;&#55357;&#56849;


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

1skrewsloose said:


> I just read today that the japanese honey bees know how to defeat them. They crowd around them and wiggle their tushes to produce heat that the hornets cannot withstand.
> 
> Nice try you chicom bastards!!!
> 
> They are coming at us from all angles!!!


Here's a video of it:






Here's a few of them for you to look at too:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

1skrewsloose said:


> I just read today that the japanese honey bees know how to defeat them. They crowd around them and wiggle their tushes to produce heat that the hornets cannot withstand.
> 
> Nice try you chicom bastards!!!
> 
> They are coming at us from all angles!!!


Google ``Unrestricted Warfare pdf``if you haven't already. It opened my eyes.

Godspeed.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

CapitalKane49p said:


> Google ``Unrestricted Warfare pdf``if you haven't already. It opened my eyes.
> 
> Godspeed.


I posted that a couple of months back on this forum.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

fangfarrier said:


> I posted that a couple of months back on this forum.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations. Was there a point you wanted to make.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

CapitalKane49p said:


> Congratulations. Was there a point you wanted to make.


Yes. That he already posted it for anyone who wanted to view it.

No need to be a dick. We're all family here.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Sasquatch said:


> Yes. That he already posted it for anyone who wanted to view it.
> 
> No need to be a dick. We're all family here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Who`s being a dick, there are 8 posts on thread and nowhere did I see any reference to what I was talking about. I see lots of items posted multiple times on different treads and drive on without comment.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Oooh, that's some big bee. How is the government going to protect us?


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Maybe not as horrifying as the media are making it out to be.

https://ucanr.edu/blogs/blogcore/postdetail.cfm?postnum=41391


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

CapitalKane49p said:


> Who`s being a dick, there are 8 posts on thread and nowhere did I see any reference to what I was talking about. I see lots of items posted multiple times on different treads and drive on without comment.


Here's the link that our regular readers saw:

New Prepping Concern
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...st.php?p=1999879&share_type=t&link_source=app

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

fangfarrier said:


> Here's a few of them for you to look at too:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a lot of protein if you're living off the grid.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The media is going to stir this up and create panic over nothing - just like Covid.
Besides the link that Paula posted above, I saw another article about them on Valhala Organics site. 

There have been TWO found in the US in 2019, in Washington state.

Decimate honey bee hives? According to the article, other wasps and hornets are just as deadly to bees.

This is all BS. Don't worry about it.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

So what is worse... "Bomb Cyclones" or "Murder Hornets"? I sure hope we do not get a Bomb Cyclone filled with Murder Hornets! The only thing worse than that would be a Bomb Cyclone filled with Murder Hornets carrying a mutant version of the Coronavirus! Save us Chuck Schumer! You're our only hope!


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Inor said:


> So what is worse... "Bomb Cyclones" or "Murder Hornets"? I sure hope we do not get a Bomb Cyclone filled with Murder Hornets! The only thing worse than that would be a Bomb Cyclone filled with Murder Hornets carrying a mutant version of the Coronavirus! Save us Chuck Schumer! You're our only hope!


Syco murder bee nado's ?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

hawgrider said:


> Syco murder bee nado's ?


Winner, winner chicken dinner! A Murder Hornet Nado would be the worst thing that could ever happen (next to a Bernie presidency).


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Inor said:


> Winner, winner chicken dinner! A Murder Hornet Nado would be the worst thing that could ever happen (next to a Bernie presidency).


My goat has a rubberband wrapped around his balls right now and he begs to differ with you.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> My goat has a rubberband wrapped around his balls right now and he begs to differ with you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Kinky , But I think what ever you do with your goat should stay between you and him. :devil:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Kinky , But I think what ever you do with your goat should stay between you and him. :devil:


Haha That's jacked up right there! Sasquatch has been in the woods to long I hear banjos playing.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> My goat has a rubberband wrapped around his balls right now and he begs to differ with you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


And to think I used to pay good money for that...


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

KUSA said:


>


I thought she flew on a broom?


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

We see potential problems. The praying mantis sees a meal:

https://nypost.com/2020/05/07/grisly-video-shows-praying-mantis-eating-brain-of-a-murder-hornet/


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> We see potential problems. The praying mantis sees a meal:
> 
> https://nypost.com/2020/05/07/grisly-video-shows-praying-mantis-eating-brain-of-a-murder-hornet/


Like a fancy piece of candy, hard on the outside chewy on the inside.

Mandibles are a hell of a weapon. May have to get some installed.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> Like a fancy piece of candy, hard on the outside chewy on the inside.
> 
> Mandibles are a hell of a weapon. May have to get some installed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Errrrrr

I think/hope you've already got a mandible installed 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> Errrrrr
> 
> I think/hope you've already got a mandible installed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I meant a cool one like the mantis. Not my plain ol' Squatch one.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

